# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Нужен совет. Обновление бюджетной классификации в бгу 1.0

## dragonart

В помощнике обновления бюджетной классификации при выполнении актуализации КПС по загруженным данным выдаёт ошибку:
"во время актуализации кпс произошла ошибка ( операции сравнения на больше-меньше допустимы только для значений совпадающих примитивных типов (булево, число, строка, дата)) актуализация прервана
Как можно исправить эту ошибку?

----------

